# Rebuilding Torrington #8 Pedals



## donogo (Jan 10, 2010)

Where could I find a blueprint/diagram of a Torrington #8 Pedal so I can properly reassemble the pedal to the original manufacturer specs? I have all the parts and I have a good idea about rebuilding the pedal, but I want to be certain I follow meet the original specs.

Thank you,
Doug


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 11, 2010)

You're overthinking it.  Take photos as you take apart, put them back together in reverse.


----------



## Bozman (Jan 11, 2010)

Get a subscription to the Classical Bicycle news and get the back issues. They have an article on how to clean, repair and rebuild the standard Torrington pedal. Easy as pie!


----------



## donogo (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I appreciate the feedback.

Doug


----------

